# Acer Aspre 5102WLMi Turion 64 x2 TL-50 laptop gentoo install

## npt

I have just done an install on my Acer Aspire 5102WLMi laptop, and I have a lot of stuff working, and some not. Mostly though, this is an awesome laptop especially for the price! 120 gb drive (pata unfortunately but we're talking price here) 1 gig of ran, ATI Radeon 200M (i prefer nvidia but hey), built in webcam / camera *anyone know what this is*?? I haven't gotten it supported it any of my kernels yet. The 5 in 1 media reader works, I think that is, as I don't have anything to test in it. It shows up and seems to be functional however, according to dmesg.  :Smile:  Anyway, if anyone has this laptop or any Acer Aspire 5100 series, or anything even close, the ferrari 4000 series or the 3000 wlmi series, anything close like that, please feel free to reply, I'd love to hear success / failure / anything stories / comments.  :Smile:  Thanks guys/gals...

npt

----------

## PD187

I just recently (over the weekend) installed AMD64 Gentoo 2006.1 onto my Aspire 5100 laptop (pretty much the same specs minus the camera).  I haven't really done too much to it yet.  I have it dual-booting with Windows XP.

The only real problems that I've had were installing it through the livecd/dvd and I lost my NIC somehow.  Both have been rectified.  I'll have to play with it more later in the week to figure out how to do stuff (anything in Linux really) since I have no idea what I'm doing.  I was raised on Windows :-\.

FYI, it's not an Xpress 200M.  It's actually an Xpress 1100 (the update to the 200M) even though it registers as the 200M with the ATi driver.  Probably really minor though.

Next big thing to do is to figure out how to get the wireless working.  MadWifi might have the right support for it with the addition of acer_acpi.  I'll be trying it in the future though.

----------

## sidious

I have gentoo on my Acer Extensa 3001 WLMi.

LAN - works

WLAN (ipw2200) - works

Modem - should work, not tested

3D Acceleration (ATI Mobility Radeon 9700) - works 

TV-Out - not tested

External Monitor Out - not tested

Sound - works

USB - works

IEEE 1394 - works

3 in 1 Card Reader / Flash Media Controller - works (only tested with SD-Card), klick

Centrino Speed stepping - works, but not with correct GHz,  klick

Suspend2 - works

1280x800 Framebuffer (radeonfb) - works, but only with 8bpp

Smart Battery - works with 2.6.17.xx kernels, but I have to use a fixed DSDT, with kernel 2.6.18-rc6 it works with the new Smart-Battery-Driver and the originally DSDT, klick

Touchpad -works

Hotkeys - not tested

Bluetooth - not tested

Infra-red - not tested

----------

## npt

OK, so I have the wireless working with madwifi-ng, I have the ATI drivers working, the media reader works, the things I am still working on are the modem and the soundcard. I know that the soundcard works under linux because the ubuntu livecd plays some sound. I found out it's a Realtek ALC883 chip. Apparently in the kernel it's identified as IBM HD audio or something. No wonder I hadn't noticed it in the menus. hehe. Anyway, more to come.

npt

----------

## billydingus

Hi all, I also have a Acer Aspire 5102 and I have had Gentoo installed once, but only 2006.0. I could not get the livecd amd 64 2006.1 version to boot up on my computer. I have downloaded it again and I am going to try it today. I will post more latter  :Shocked: .

----------

## billydingus

npt, did you have any problems booting the 2006.1 minimal or which cd did you use. If I use the amd64 2006.1 version I get a kernel panic and the bootup crashes. I have only been able to use the 2006.0 live cd. When I boot up with it, it gives a bios error, but goes on normally. It recognizes the dual cpu's, and I got Gentoo installed. I was not able to get wifi or the sound to work, I figured I might have a better chance with the new version, but I run into this panic problem. Well, I will be working on it today, so if I get it done I will post.

Steve D

----------

## bubz

I've also had some problems booting from 2006.1 on my 5102wlmi,

but it seems to work if I turn off DMA when booting (ide=nodma).

Will this affect system performace after install is complete?

For u guys who got gentoo up and running, I'm kinda new to gentoo

and laptop computers. I would like some info on getting X11 and gnome working.

When I run the graphical install program this seems to be

additional software that needs to be compiled...

Is it safe to start compiling or do I need to sort out some CPU fan issues

first? Or is there some way to get binarys?

Sorry for the n00b questions  :Smile: 

Oh... And BTW all info on configuring this system is very welcome!

----------

## tazzie_1976

On my acer aspire 3651WLMi Gentoo runs smoothly  :Smile:  Wifi (with wpa2) works perfect (I connect manually with a script though).. I use madwifi drivers (not acer_acpi).. Haven't tried the dvd-burner though but I hope it works - it should anyway.. dmesg reports it correctly as a dvd-burner. I have not activated or worked with hibernate-functions..

/ Taz

----------

## lcguid

 *billydingus wrote:*   

> npt, did you have any problems booting the 2006.1 minimal or which cd did you use. If I use the amd64 2006.1 version I get a kernel panic and the bootup crashes. I have only been able to use the 2006.0 live cd. When I boot up with it, it gives a bios error, but goes on normally. It recognizes the dual cpu's, and I got Gentoo installed. I was not able to get wifi or the sound to work, I figured I might have a better chance with the new version, but I run into this panic problem. Well, I will be working on it today, so if I get it done I will post.
> 
> Steve D

 

Hello all you people,

I have just bought an Acer Aspire 5102wlmi and tried to boot with minimal CD 2006.1 and had the same Kernel Panic. I'll try to download it again and try once more, then I'll let you all know.

One problem I have been experiencing is.... have any of you tried a Memtest86?? I've and got a few errors, then I tried it with ubuntu's memtest too and I got errors too; but not the same ones.

I have been reading about memtest and I couldn't find a definitive answer if it works on dual core machines, specially these new ones! Have you tried Memtest? tkx

Luiz

----------

## Goshanecr

Hi guys! I'm have ACER 5102 WLMI too. My system is Gentoo 2006.1 x86 (i don't want x64 for some reasons)

I have Gnome 2.16.2 and many of my hardware is working. This is some aspects:

Gentoo 2006.1 minimal cd booting

If you get Kernel panic at boot, use this option:

ide=nodma

Processor frequency

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge powernowd

And power options in kernel...

SOUND

In /etc/make.conf i have such line :

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

/etc/asound.conf

```
pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

 

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer  {

    type dmixer

    ipc_key 1024

    ipc_perm 0660

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192

        #buffer_size 32768

        #periods 128

        rate 44100

    }

}

bindings {

    0 0

    1 1

}

 

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Kernel config

```

Device drivers --->

   Sound --->

      [M] Sound card support

         < >Alsa ---> [DISABLED]

         < >OSS ---> [DISABLED]

```

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge media-libs/alsa-oss media-libs/alsa-lib media-sound/alsa-driver media-sound/alsa-utils media-sound/alsa-tools
```

Kernel 2.6.19-r1

Alsa 1.0.14-rc1

Video,Wi-Fi, maybe WebCam coming soon  :Smile: 

----------

## npt

I am wondering if anyone with a 5102wlmi or similiar has gotten Bluetooth to work? I want to get a headset, but not before I know if the Bluetooth controller in this machine is supported by Linux. Anyway, any info appreciated. Also, the sound is still a pain, I am running the latest ALSA drivers and still it's not perfect, but getting better. 

Anyway, anyone with info on Bluetooth on this machine or similiar, any ideas??

Thanks,

Nick

----------

## cyrxi

Okay, so I've just recently got my brother to try Linux on his new Acer Aspire 5100.  He's currently using Ubuntu Fiesty and apparently his wifi (which shows up as "Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown Device 001C" when I have him do an lspci) is completely unsupported.  I've become a huge fan of Gentoo as of recently, and I'm trying to get him to switch.  I know if I promise him I can get his wifi working, he will so...

1) If someone can verify that they have gotten wifi working on this machine, I would greatly appreciate it.  (I know it's been mentioned above, but he'll need to hear it again).

2) If someone can point me in the right direction for drivers/kernel configuration/whatever else I might need I would be even more grateful!

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.

----------

## cocus

Wifi WLAN works with Gentoo on my machine (ACER Aspire 5100)

lspci lists:

06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

here are my Modules:

wlan_wep                5312  3 

snd_pcm_oss            39648  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14912  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29440  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6976  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48896  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7060  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

wlan_scan_sta          10176  1 

ath_rate_sample        10432  1 

ath_pci                75888  0 

wlan                  159688  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               214128  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

fglrx                 814916  17 

snd_hda_intel         309024  1 

snd_pcm                73736  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              19912  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    50664  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8528  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

yenta_socket           24268  2 

rsrc_nonstatic         10048  1 yenta_socket

sdhci                  15756  0 

mmc_core               27080  1 sdhci

----------

## mpiter

As far as I can judge from the loaded modules, madwifi-ng has to be used to manage the wifi Atheros card.  Best regards,

pit

----------

